# Super duty body style changes in the works?



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I currently own a 2000 f-250 super duty EXT cab xlt. I am considering replacing it for several reasons in the spring with a new f-350 crew cab xlt. Does any body know of any body style changes in the works for the 2004 super dutys? I am wandering whether I should wait a few extra months for the 2004 if indeed there will be some major changes. I always like to have the latest up to date style


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

I have no idea. Power Stroke Registry hasn't said any thing about it yet. They are usually way ahead mentioning changes before they are set to arive.

I think Ford has an awesome thing going. Why change it? We sure don't want em lookin like the current Didges, and Chebies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Evan,

2006 

Greg


----------

